

Show HN: Django Ipsum (evening project) - rcknight
http://djangoipsum.com

======
rcknight
Random little project I put together over the past couple days, inspired by
the excellent delorean ipsum. (<http://www.deloreanipsum.com/>)

------
chrismorgan
The "lorem" template tag in django.contrib.webdesign can already produce lorem
ipsum text for you!

(I know.)

